# What meat slicerwould you recomend



## fire in the hole (Feb 1, 2012)

I have been lurking here and drooling over the bacon posts. Soooooo, I am in the market for a meat slicer in the $100.00 to $200.00 range and so far I have zero'd in on  the weston model #61-0901. Does anyone have this slicer and how do you like it.

I want to use it primarily to cut home smoked bacon. If yours in that price range, what do you use, and do you like it. Your input is appreciated.


----------



## sprky (Feb 1, 2012)

I will be following this thread with great interest.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 1, 2012)

I don't own one yet but that Weston seems to pack the most punch for the dollar...I did quite a bit of research...JJ


----------



## luv2q (Feb 1, 2012)

Take a look at the Chef's Choice Edgecraft 609e. I picked one up online for $71.99 (delivered) and I love it!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/products/category/electrical-slicers


----------



## duanes (Feb 1, 2012)

I have a EdgeCraft 610 Chef's Choice Premium Electric Food Slicer 

I am pretty happy with it, very easy to disassemble and clean.  I bought the optional non-serrated blade which enables thinner slices.  My use is relatively light so I can't say how durable it is (most I ever did at one time was 15lbs of top round).  The comments on the web site I bought were mostly positive.

One of the recurring negative comments on this (and most other) slicers was that the motor would bog down and either overheat or the gears would break (this unit they are nylon).  My personal opinion is that those folks are pushing way to hard trying to force the meat through the cut.  I have never had a problem but I let the slicer do it's job, take my time.  The non-serrated blade takes a bit more time to cut.

I paid about $120 for the slicer and another $30 for the non-serrated blade.


----------



## sausageboy (Feb 1, 2012)

I spent $20 on an old Rival manual slicer.

Works just fine!






:sausage:


----------



## diesel (Feb 2, 2012)

I just picked up the Chef's Choice Edgecraft 609e.  I am happy with this so far.  It will not slice paper thin but thin enough for 100 bucks.  I did a pastrami a few weeks back and it handled it fine.  I picked it up from searsonline.com 

Hope this helps.


----------



## duanes (Feb 2, 2012)

You can pick up the non-serrated blade for the 610 model for $30 (Amazon).  Several comments from people with the 609 state that blade fits the 609.  It does let you cut the meat thinner and it leaves a cleaner cut.  You have to go a little slower feeding but I got some ham that I partially froze to come out paper thin.

 


Diesel said:


> I just picked up the Chef's Choice Edgecraft 609e.  I am happy with this so far.  It will not slice paper thin but thin enough for 100 bucks.  I did a pastrami a few weeks back and it handled it fine.  I picked it up from searsonline.com
> 
> Hope this helps.


----------



## ice daddy (Feb 2, 2012)

I just got the Chefs Choice 610 last week and love it.  Easy to clean and as stated previously, works fine.


----------



## fire in the hole (Feb 2, 2012)

Chefs choice seems to have a following for sure. I'm hoping to get a few more responces, then maybe even do my own research of your machines to come up with the best (in my opinion) of what will work for me.

Keep'm come'n.

thanks


----------



## ice daddy (Feb 2, 2012)

BAMAFAN has a slicer for sale on the for sale forum
[h1]For Sale:  Univex commerial slicer[/h1]


----------



## venture (Feb 2, 2012)

If you plan on doing things like belly bacon or big roasts, check out the throw.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## fire in the hole (Feb 2, 2012)

Venture............what is the "throw"???  I did a search and didn't come up with anything.


----------



## pops6927 (Feb 2, 2012)

the "Throw" is how long a piece of meat you can fit on the carraige and be able to slice it from one end to the other.  The larger the slicer (blade diameter) the longer the throw.

Good example, on my little Nesco slicer which I took to the graduation party (my hand can no longer slice meats thin and have to use a slicer) after I boned out the breast half I had to cut the piece in half because it was too long for my slicer, and had to slice each piece up separately.  The throw was not long enough.  But, it was for sandwiches so the slices fit perfectly on a piece of bread anyways!

Items 1- 1 of 1 total

List View 
	


  Grid View 
	









Nesco Professional Food Slicer







Precision cuts on all types of food
Food won't stick to blade


Online

$82.54

•
*Free shipping*  to store


----------



## smokinhusker (Feb 2, 2012)

Still deciding on a slicer so this is one to watch.


----------



## smokinsteve (Feb 3, 2012)

*Chef's Choice 610* here.  It has worked wonderfully for me too.  I bought the non-serrated blade too, but haven't used it yet.  It DOES help to freeze the meat before slicing....you can run through the stuff very quickly if it is partially frozen.


----------

